# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Aktuelle Meldungen

## schiene

*Damit nicht für jede Meldung ein neuer Thread eröffnet werden muss können hier mehr oder weniger wichtige News gepostet werden...*

In der Provinz Narathiwat(Südthailand) ist es zu einem schweren Angriff auf ein Militärcamp gekommen bei welchem 17 der ca.100 Angreifer getötet wurden.
17 gunmen killed in Thai military base attack: army | Bangkok Post: breakingnews

----------


## wein4tler

*Bangkoks Wasser ist sauber!* 

Bangkok Post - "Trinken Sie kein Leitungswasser" wird in Thailand weithin propagiert und trägt dazu bei, dass den Getränkeherstellern ein Lächeln über das Gesicht wandert, da sie im ganzen Land Wasser in Flaschen verkaufen.
Aber Bangkoks Metropolitan Waterworks Authority (MWA) will zeigen, dass das Wasser sauber ist. Die MWA wird mit Proben von Bangkok Wasser an dem ältesten und größten Wasserverkostungs Wettbewerb der Welt teilnehmen.

Dieses Wochenende findet das Berkeley Springs International Water Tasting statt, eine Veranstaltung die von einigen so ernst genommen wird, wie das Verkosten von Wein oder Bier.
Die Veranstaltung beginnt am Donnerstag in Berkeley Springs, West Virginia.
Der Wettbewerb soll auch dazu beitragen, die Behauptung der MWA zu bestätigen, dass das Wasser rein ist und dass alle Verunreinigungen von den Rohren und Tunneln stammen,
die das Wasser in die Haushalte, Büros, Fabriken und Restaurants liefern.

- - - Aktualisiert - - -

Auf die Idee die Rohre und Tunnels zu reinigen kommen die Herrschaften anscheinend nicht.

----------


## wein4tler

*Sitztoiletten auf der nationalen Agenda* 

Bangkok Post - Das Gesundheitsministerium plant Sitztoiletten zu propagieren, um die Knieprobleme der Bevölkerung zu minimieren.
Das Ministerium will 90% der thailändischen Haushalte dazu ermutigen bis 2016 Sitztoiletten einzubauen, sagte der stellvertretende Minister Cholanan Srikaew am Montag.
Nach Angaben des Ministeriums nutzen 86% der Haushalte immer noch Hocktoiletten.

Das Ziel soll in drei Phasen erreicht werden zu denen auch der Umbau der Toiletten der staatlichen Behörden gehört, sagte Herr Cholanan.
Der Plan wird auf der nationalen Agenda stehen, so dass die staatlichen Behörden und die privaten Organisationen dem Projekt mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken, fügte er hinzu.
Mehr als 6 Millionen Thais leiden nach einem Bericht aus dem Jahre 2010 an einer Osteoarthritis des Knies. Die Behörde ist der Meinung, dass dies auch mit der Nutzung der Plumpsklos zusammenhängt.

----------


## wein4tler

*Einwanderungsbehörde: Härtere Maßnahmen gegen Hotelbetreiber* 

Bangkok Post, 27.02.2013 - Die Einwanderungsbehörde hat am Dienstag versprochen härtere Maßnahmen gegen Hotelbetreiber einzuleiten, wenn diese ihre ausländischen Gäste nicht bei der Behörde melden. Pol Maj Gen Kritsada Surachetpong, der Kommandeur der Immigration Division 1, sagte, dass viele Betreiber von Gästehäusern und Hotels aller Größen § 38 des Einwanderungsgesetzes von 1979 ignorieren.

*Laut Gesetzgebung müssen Hausbesitzer, Vermieter oder Verwalter von Hotels ihre Gäste den lokalen Ausländerbehörden innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach Ankunft melden, oder es droht eine Geldstrafe von bis zu 20.000 Baht pro Fall.
*
Pol Maj Gen Kritsada sagte, dass es die Mitteilung über den Aufenthalt von Ausländern den Behörden ermöglicht mögliche Verbrecher zu identifizieren und ausfindig zu machen.

Die Maßnahmen werden später auf andere Provinzen ausgedehnt, sagte er.

----------


## wein4tler

*Thais haben die niedrigsten TOEFL [Test of English as Foreign Language] Ergebnisse* 

The Nation - Mit einem Testergebnis von durchschnittlich 450 Punkten schneiden die thailändischen Studenten bei den TOEFL Tests in der ASEAN Region am schlechtesten ab.
Um dies zu überwinden drängen Akadmiker die Universitäten die Englischkenntnisse der Schüler ernsthaft zu verbessern. 

"Während Thais mit etwa 450 Punkten ein durchschnittliches TOEFL Ergebnis [Test of English as Foreign Language] erzielen erreichen die Studenten aus Laos, Kambodscha und Myanmar
rund 500 Punkte. Malaysia und Singapur erzielen mit etwa 550 Punkten im Durchschnitt ein noch höheres Ergebnis." erklärte Sriwika Mekthavatchaikul auf einem Seminar zur Verbesserung
der Kapazitäten und Qualität der Universitäten vor der ASEAN-Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft.
Das Seminar wurde am National Institute of Development Administration des Internationalen Instituts für Handel und Entwicklung organisiert an dem Vertreter der Universitäten und
anderen Bildungseinrichtungen teilnahmen.

"Es ist für uns notwendig den Gebrauch der englischen Sprache zu fördern und zu lernen wie man die Sprache nutzt", sagte der frühere Bildungsminister Prof Wijit Srisa-arn.

----------


## pit

> Malaysia und Singapur erzielen mit etwa 550 Punkten im Durchschnitt ein noch höheres Ergebnis." erklärte Sriwika Mekthavatchaikul auf einem Seminar .....


Malaysia und Singapore sind von Hause aus auch Länder, in den mehrere Sprachen parallel verwendet werden. Beide Länder haben einen sehr hohen Anteil an Chinesen und waren überdies auch britische Kolonien. Da kann Thailand nicht mithalten!

 ::

----------


## isaanfan

@pit!

Ich nehme an, dass du *damit* nicht die schlechten thail. Ergebnisse erklären oder entschuldigen willst!?

Was hält denn Thailand davon ab, es den genannten Ländern gleichzutun? Oder werden in malysia und Singapur die Babys gleich mit Englischkenntnissen geboren weil es früher mal engl. Kolonien waren?

 :: 

isaanfan

----------


## pit

Richtig, entschuldigen möchte ich das damit nicht! Nur die Leute speziell in den beiden Ländern haben den Vorteil, dass a) in Singapur Englisch eine der Amtssprachen ist und b) in Malaysia Englisch als Kommunikationsmittel zwischen z.B. Chinesen und Malaien gebraucht wird. Damit haben diese Länder, was den Gebrauch der englischen Sprache angeht, einen Vorteil gegenüber Thailand.

Was nun Thais davon abhält, es anderen Ländern gleich zu tun, wäre reine Mutmaßung. Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn der Bevölkerungsanteil an Farangs in Thailand steigen würde. Keine Ahnung!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

Anmerkung
Singapore und malaysia war englische kolonie
Daher die englische sprache
Thailand war immer " frei "

----------


## wein4tler

*"Demokraten" besorgt über die Gewinne der Puea Thai Partei* 

Bangkok Post -   Die großen Gewinne der Puea-Thai Partei bei der Bürgermeisterwahl in Bangkok zeigen, dass die Demokraten noch viel Arbeit vor sich haben, sagte Parteichef Abhisit Vejjajiva.
Der Kandidat der   "Demokratischen Partei",   Sukhumbhand Paribatra, gewann die Wahl in Bangkok mit 1.256.349 Stimmen, dass beste jemals erreichte Ergebnis bei der Bürgermeisterwahl.

Der Wahlsieger erhielt 2 Prozent mehr Stimmen als bei der Wahl 2009, aber der Kandidat der Puea-Thai Partei, Pongsapat Pongcharoen, erhielt 1.077.899 Stimmen,
10 Prozent mehr als Yuranant Pamornmontri bei der Wahl 2009.

Abhisit führt die Zunahme der Stimmen für die Puea-Thai Partei auf die gleichzeitige Abnahme der Unterstützung der unabhängigen Kandidaten zurück.
Ein Insider der Partei räumte jedoch ein, dass der Stimmenzuwachs den Führungskräften der Demokraten Sorgen bereitet.
"Es sagt uns, dass die Puea Thai in der Lage ist die ...Anti-Democrats  Wähler,  für sich zu gewinnen",  so der Abgeordnete der Demokraten.
Er sagte, dass die Wahl am Sonntag keine gewöhnliche Wahl war. "Es war mehr ein Referendum, die Bewohner Bangkoks wählten ihren politischen Neigungen entsprechend,
um die nationale Politik zu beeinflussen",  sagte die Quelle.

----------


## wein4tler

*NCPO werden Sonderrechte eingeräumt*

Wochenblitz, 2.Juli 2014,
Bangkok: - Der Nationale Rat für Ruhe und Ordnung (NCPO) wird sich auch nach Einsetzung einer Übergangsregierung Sonderrechte
im Bereich Sicherheit vorbehalten. Das geht aus der neuen Übergangsverfassung hervor, die bald vorgestellt werden soll.

Die Sonderrechte liegen beim Chef der NCPO, nicht beim Übergangspremier, sagte eine Quelle innerhalb der NCPO, die einen Blick
auf den Verfassungsentwurf werfen konnte.
Bei diesen Sonderrechten handele es sich demnach um Sicherheitsfragen. Die Sonderrechte können angewandt werden, um
„bedrohliche Einflüsse zu bekämpfen“, sagte die Quelle. Da die Sicherheitslage noch nicht normal sei, sei es notwendig, dass 
der NCPO-Chef an der Macht bleibe.

Ferner sieht der Verfassungsentwurf vor, dass ein nicht gewählter Abgeordneter oder Regierungsbeamter bestellter Premierminister wird.
Nachdem der NCPO dem Verfassungsentwurf zugestimmt hat, soll dieser dann im Laufe des Monats an den König zur Bestätigung weitergereicht werden.
Die Juristen der NCPO empfahlen, dass sich die Militärs Sonderrechte vorbehalten, sagte die Quelle. Diese Rechte sind mit denen der Übergangsregierung
gleichzusetzen oder übertreffen diese.
Zudem ist in der geplanten Übergangsverfassung ein Artikel vorhanden, der die Mitglieder der NCPO und deren Befehlsempfänger amnestiert.
In Thailand ist ein Putsch strafbar, mit Landesverrat gleichzusetzen und könnte mit der Todesstrafe geahndet werden.
Die Übergangsverfassung sieht vor, dass der NCPO eine 200 Mitglieder starke gesetzgebende Versammlung bestellt, die für die Legislative zuständig ist.
Diese wird auch einen Premierminister bestellen.
Weiterhin ist vorgesehen, dass ein 250 Mitglieder starkes Reformkomitee seine Arbeit aufnimmt, das Reformen ausarbeitet. Ein Verfassungsentwurfskomitee,
bestehend aus 35 Mitgliedern, soll eine neue, endgültige Verfassung ausarbeiten. Eine Volksabstimmung soll es nicht geben, auch weil der NCPO besorgt ist,
dass die neue Verfassung bei einem Referendum abgelehnt werden könnte.

----------


## wein4tler

Neue Züricher Zeitung, 3. Juli 2014

*Die Zeichen stehen auf Rückschritt*
von Sascha Zastiral, Bangkok

Die Militärherrscher in Bangkok wollen den Shinawatra-Clan loswerden. Dafür müssen sie den Willen der Mehrheit 
der Bevölkerung ignorieren. Als rechtlicher Rahmen soll eine Übergangsverfassung herhalten.

Die Pläne von Thailands Militärjunta für die politische Zukunft des Landes werden konkreter. Surasak Kanchanarat, Staatssekretär
im Verteidigungsministerium, sagte, eine Reform der politischen Parteien, Dezentralisierung und Strafen für Wahlbetrug stünden ganz 
oben auf der Liste der Anliegen der Militärherrscher.

*Amnestie inbegriffen*

Der Militärchef Prayuth Chan-ocha hatte angekündigt, dass noch in diesem Monat eine Übergangsverfassung in Kraft treten solle. 
Eine handverlesene Übergangsregierung möchte die Junta bis September ins Amt bringen. Wahlen solle es wieder im Oktober 2015 geben.
Die Tageszeitung «Bangkok Post» berichtete am Mittwoch über weitere Details. Laut ihr soll sich die Militärregierung, die sich den Namen
«Nationalrat für Frieden und Ordnung» gegeben hat, weitreichende Sonderrechte in der geplanten Übergangsverfassung reserviert haben.
Unter Berufung auf namentlich nicht genannte Mitglieder der Junta schrieb die «Bangkok Post», dass dies insbesondere für Sicherheitsbefugnisse gelte.
Dies sei notwendig, da sich die Sicherheitslage noch nicht normalisiert habe. Zudem plane die Junta, sich durch eine spezielle Klausel eine 
Amnestie wegen des Militärputsches zu gewähren.

Neben einem Parlament soll ein sogenannter «Reformrat» eingesetzt werden, der das politische System des Landes überarbeiten soll. 
Ein spezielles Komitee soll anschliessend die künftige Verfassung ausarbeiten. Eine Volksabstimmung über das neue Grundrecht wird es 
jedoch nicht geben. Aus guten Gründen: Die letzte Verfassung, die nach dem Putsch 2007 zur Abstimmung gebracht wurde, hatte trotz
massiver Zensur und Drohungen nur knapp 57 Prozent der Stimmen erhalten.

Das Vorgehen der Junta ist ein schlecht kaschierter Versuch, die Uhr zurückzudrehen. Denn Bangkoks traditionelle Elite, zu der auch die Militärregierung
gehört, hat ein grosses Problem: Sie betrachtet sich als prädestiniert, das Land anzuführen. Das politische Vehikel dieser Elite, die monarchistische 
Democrat Party, hat jedoch zuletzt vor mehr als 20 Jahren landesweit eine Wahl gewonnen. Die Parteien des bei ihr verhassten Populisten Thaksin Shinawatra
haben hingegen seit 2001 sämtliche Wahlen gewonnen, zuletzt 2011 mit einer absoluten Mehrheit.

Thaksin hat sich während seiner Zeit als Regierungschef ab 2001 durch erfolgreiche Armutsbekämpfungs- und Wirtschaftsförderungsprogramme
im bevölkerungsreichen Norden des Landes zahlreiche Anhänger gesichert. Bangkoks Mittelschicht sah sich durch das Aufkommen einer neuen, 
ländlichen Mittelschicht in ihrem Status bedroht. Für Bangkoks traditionelle Elite wurde Thaksin, der 2005 in einem Erdrutschsieg im Amt bestätigt
worden ist, zu einem Feindbild. Nach Protesten in Bangkok und einem Wahlboykott durch die Democrat Party putschte ihn das Militär 2006 aus dem Amt.

Die 2007 verabschiedete Verfassung hat die Befugnisse gewählter Regierungen stark eingeschränkt. Zahlreiche Artikel, die sich mit politischen Parteien befassten,
waren bewusst schwammig formuliert, um den mit konservativen Richtern besetzten höheren Gerichten die Möglichkeit zu geben, nach Verfehlungen einzelner 
Führungsmitglieder ganze Parteien zu verbieten – was diese prompt ein Jahr später taten. Die vermeintlich «unabhängigen» Institutionen des Landes, wie etwa
die Wahlkommission, wurden gezielt mit Thaksin-Gegnern besetzt. Doch es half nichts: Zum grossen Entsetzen von Bangkoks Establishment gewannen sowohl
 2007 als auch erneut 2011 Thaksins Parteien.

*Entmündigte Bürger*

Nun will die Junta die Uhr offenbar noch weiter zurückdrehen. Grosse Teile von Bangkoks Elite lehnen mittlerweile offen das allgemeine Wahlrecht ab.
Ihr Argument: Die meisten Bürger seien zu «ungebildet», um bei Wahlen vernünftige Entscheidungen zu treffen. Ausserdem hätten mit Thaksin
verbündete Regierungen das einfache Volk durch Stimmenkauf und populistische Geschenke korrumpiert. Kein ernstzunehmender Wissenschafter 
bezweifelt allerdings, dass die Ergebnisse der Wahlen seit 2001 den tatsächlichen politischen Willen der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung wiedergegeben haben.
Daher bezweifeln Kritiker, dass eine aufgezwungene Verfassung dazu beitragen wird, das vorgebliche Ziel der Junta zu erreichen: die politische Polarisierung
im Land zu beenden. Offen dazu äussern mag sich kaum jemand. Es ist derzeit unter Strafe verboten, die Junta oder deren Entscheidungen zu kritisieren.

----------


## wein4tler

*Flughafenausbau zu kostspielig* 
Wochenblitz, 3.Juli 2014,
Bangkok - Der Ausbau des Bangkoker Flughafens Suvarnabhumi wurde vorerst gestoppt, weil das dafür benötigte Budget in Höhe von 60 Milliarden Baht zu hoch ist.

Das Prüfungskomitee des Nationalen Rates für Ruhe und Ordnung (NCPO) unter Vorsitz von General Anantaporn Kanchanarat, gab letzten Monat bekannt, dass man
die Kosten für den Ausbau des Flughafens erst einmal untersuchen wolle. Der General kam schließlich zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Ausbau zwar notwendig, jedoch zu teuer sei.

Makin Petplai, Chef der Flughafenbetreiberin Airports of Thailand (AoT), sagte, man werde sich den Wünschen des Komitees fügen. Die AoT werde Pläne für den Ausbau ändern,
wenn dies notwendig sei. Man werde auch darauf wert legen, dass der Vorgang transparent sei. Die Ausschreibung für die sogenannte „zweite Phase“ habe zwar bereits begonnen,
man werde diese sofort beenden.
Makin fügte hinzu, dass die AoT mit dem Ausbau am zweiten Bangkoker Flughafen Don Mueang weitermachen werde, damit dieser mit den steigenden Passagierzahlen Schritt halten kann.
Der Ausbau von Terminal 2 wird voraussichtlich im Oktober abgeschlossen sein. Dann können in Don Mueang jährlich 30 Millionen Flugpassagiere abgefertigt werden, bislang sind es 18 Millionen.

Was Suvarnabhumi betrifft, so werden hier zurzeit jährlich über 51 Millionen Passagiere abgefertigt, der Flughafen hat aber nur eine Kapazität für 45 Millionen Passagieren.
Daher wurde der Ausbau für Phase 2 beschlossen, der im Dezember beginnen sollte. Mit einer Fertigstellung der Arbeiten wurde Ende 2016 oder Anfang 2017 gerechnet.
Danach hätte der Flughafen eine Kapazität für 60 Millionen Passagiere jährlich gehabt.
Eine Quelle innerhalb der AoT erklärte, dass mit dem Ausbau spätestens Ende kommenden Jahres begonnen werden müsse, denn die Anzahl der Passagiere steige Jahr für Jahr.
Der Ausbau von Terminal 2 in Don Mueang würde zu Entlastung führen, weil einige Flüge von Suvarnabhumi nach Don Mueang umgeleitet werden könnten.

Makin sagte, dass die AoT damit rechne, dass die Anzahl der Flugpassagiere in Thailand auf allen von der AoT betriebenen Flughäfen im dritten Quartal des Jahres um sieben Prozent sinken,
die Passagierzahlen aber im letzten Quartal wieder steigen werden. In diesem Jahr erwartet Makin ein Wachstum von zwei oder drei Prozent. Letztes Jahr wurden 9,5 Prozent mehr
Passagiere im Vergleich zu 2012 gezählt.

----------


## wein4tler

*Landesweite Kontrollen von Reisbeständen* 

Wochenblitz, 4.Juli 2014

Bangkok: - Die landesweite Überprüfung von Reisvorräten begannen am Donnerstag unter den Vorwürfen der Korruption im Subventions-Programm
der ehemaligen Yingluck-Regierung. Die Planung der zukünftigen Reisverwaltung soll dadurch auch ermöglicht werden.
Die Lagerbestände in der Provinz Phitsanulok waren die ersten auf einer langen Liste. Etwa 100 Inspektionsteams werden die Vorräte in 1.800 Lagerhallen
und 137 Silos untersuchen. Die Hälfte der Teams wird im Norden von Thailand arbeiten. Die Kontrollen würden etwa 45 Tage dauern, die eine Beurteilung
der Qualität von Reis in den Kühlräumen umfassen.

Damit niemand den Verlust von fehlenden Reissäcken in einer Lagerhalle der Provinz Pathum Thani bemerkte, wurden Gerüste aufgestellt, um die vorderen Reihen abzustützen.
Die Lager erschienen dadurch voll (WOCHENBLITZ berichtete).

Beamte aus dem Handelsministerium, des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft und Genossenschaften, des Ministeriums für Finanzen, der Nationalen Anti-Korruptions-Kommission,
dem Amt des Rechnungshofes, der Bank für landwirtschaftliche Genossenschaften und die Royal Thai Army werden die Kontrollen überwachen.
Sollten Unregelmäßigkeiten festgestellt werden, würden die Behörden rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Derzeit befinden sich 18 Millionen Tonnen Reis in den Lagerhallen der Regierung.

In der Provinz Ayutthaya sammelte ein Team Reisproben aus dem Ban Phraek Reislager und hat es zur Qualitätsprüfung in ein Labor geschickt. In der Provinz Surin ist das 
Peng Mong Lager überprüft worden, in dem seit dem 27. Juli 2013 über 36.600 Reissäcke gelagert werden. Einige der Lagerhallen waren berichten zufolge unsauber und
die äußeren Reihen waren von Rüsselkäfern befallen.
Bis die Kontrollen abgeschlossen sind, haben die Behörden den Transport von Reis aus Lagerhallen und Silos verboten. Die aktuellen Bestände sollen dann mit denen des
Regierungsausschusses vom 31. Mai verglichen werden.

Die Nationale Anti-Korruptions-Kommission hatte vor einiger Zeit die Amtsenthebung der damaligen Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra ersucht, die das
Reissubventions-Programm nicht stoppte, unter dem die Landwirte ihren Reis zu unrealistischen Preisen verpfändet hatten. Die ehemalige Regierung war aufgrund
des hohen Preises nicht in der Lage den Reis auf dem Weltmarkt zu verkaufen und auch nicht imstande die Reisfarmer auszuzahlen. Farmer gerieten immer tiefer in
die Schuldenspirale und einige fanden nur noch einen Ausweg in dem sie Selbstmord begingen.
Die damalige Opposition meinte, dass diese Regelung durch Korruption geplagt sei und dem Land etwa 500 Milliarden Baht kostete. Thailand hat ebenso den Status
des weltweit größten Reisexporteurs verloren, weil der Reis nicht wettbewerbsfähig auf den Weltmärkten war und in den Lagerhallen vergammelte.

----------


## wein4tler

*Reißt Prayuth alle Macht an sich?* 

Von: Redaktion DER FARANG (tp) | 07.07.14 |

THAILAND: In der Politik und unter Analysten wachsen die Befürchtungen, dass Putschistenführer General Prayuth Chan-ocha
im September nicht in den Ruhestand treten wird, sondern weiter Armeechef bleibt und zudem Übergangspremier wird.

Dann, so Kritiker, läge die Macht ausschließlich in einer Hand und wäre mindestens bis Ende kommenden Jahres zementiert.
Der General könnte die Politik nach seinen Wünschen ändern und die Spielregeln neu bestimmen. Das Kabinett der Interimregierung,
so wird gefordert, sollte aus Zivilisten gebildet werden. Damit würde Prayuth der Welt zeigen, Thailand wäre auf dem Weg zurück zu demokratischen Strukturen.

Kritisiert wird weiter, dass ein aus 35 bis 40 Experten zu bildendes Gremium eine neue Verfassung schreiben und der Junta
zur Genehmigung vorlegen soll. Dieser Ausschuss sollte zuerst von allen gesellschaftlichen und politischen Gruppierungen deren
Vorschläge einholen und berücksichtigen. Später müsste das Paragrafenwerk den Wählern in einer Volksabstimmung vorgelegt werden.
Indessen: Die Junta sieht kein Referendum vor.

Um der Korruption unter Volksvertretern ein Ende zu bereiten, wird vorgeschlagen, die Aufgaben der Parlamentsmitglieder auf Diskussion
und Verabschiedung von Gesetzen zu beschränken. Mandatsträger sollten keinen Einfluss auf Provinzen und lokale Verwaltungen mehr haben.
Bisher hätten Politiker ihre Macht genutzt und hohe Beträge in ihre Provinz umgeleitet. So hätten sie sich vor ihren Wählern brüsten können.
Das sei nichts anderes als versteckter Stimmenkauf.

----------


## wein4tler

*Reis-Skandal weitet sich aus* 

Von: Redaktion DER FARANG (tp) | 07.07.14 

THAILAND: Die Untersuchungen der mit Reissäcken gefüllten Lagerhäuser landesweit offenbaren ein erschreckendes Ausmaß an Korruption
und einen Mangel an Rechtsverständnis. Bereits nach wenigen Tagen registrierte der Leiter der Aktion, Polizeigeneral Aek Angsananont, 
dass es krasse Diskrepanzen zwischen der Buchhaltung der Reismühlen und tatsächlich vorgefundenen Beständen gibt.

Die vom National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) angeordneten Inspektionen bringen einen Skandal ans Tageslicht. Landesweit sind -zig Tonnen
des Getreides aus den Lagerhäusern verschwunden, die Auszeichnung der Säcke stimmt nicht mit dem Inhalt überein (qualitativ guter Reis gegen
minderwertigen ausgetauscht), Getreide verfault und verschimmelt, Dächer der Hallen sind nicht dicht. In Phichit fehlten in einer Halle 200.000 Säcke Reis,
in Pathum Thani waren es  90.000 Säcke. Ein Sack enthält 100 Kilogramm Reis.

Die Militärregierung hat Hunderte Soldaten und Polizisten mit den Untersuchungen beauftragt. Das Ergebnis wird niederschmetternd ausfallen.
Besonders für die ehemalige populistische Regierung unter Yingluck Shinawatra. Denn sie hatte das Reisförderprogramm (Rice-pledging scheme)
beschlossen, das den Landwirten einen Preis weiter über dem Markwert garantierte. 

*Konsequente Bereicherung gewisser Kreise*

Staatssekretär Panadda Dissakul vom Nationalen Rat für Frieden und Ordnung (NCPO), der die Inspektion aller Reislager in Thailand koordiniert, sprach von‚
einer „konsequenten Bereicherung gewisser Kreise auf Kosten der Bauern und der Wirtschaft des Landes“. Panadda sagte, dass die Vorgängerregierung bei 
ihrem Subventionsprogramm kein erkennbares Kontrollsystem eingerichtet habe.

Verlust für den Staat könnte bei 500 Millionen Baht liegen

Weil der Staat das Getreide nicht los wurde, auch nicht exportieren konnte, mussten Lagerflächen angepachtet werden. In den Hallen liegen die Säcke seit
vielen Monaten,  der Reis ist Insekten, Ratten und Mäusen ausgesetzt. Findige Geschäftsleute tauschten schlechtes gegen gutes Getreide aus und 
machten hohe Gewinne. Andere profitierten vom Förderprogramm, in dem sie aus Nachbarländern Reis zum Marktwert importierten und als in Thailand
geerntetes Getreide ausgaben. Behörden geben den Verlust für den Staat mit 500 Milliarden Baht an. Er dürfte weiter steigen, wenn die Inspektionen beendet
sind und in den Hallen wesentlich weniger Getreide lagert als bisher amtlich notiert.

Das Vertrauen des NCPO in das ehemalige Reisprogramm liegt bei Null

Dass das Vertrauen des Nationalen Rates für Frieden und Ordnung in das ehemalige Reisprogramm sowie die handelnden Akteure bei Null liegt,
veranschaulicht das Vorgehen von Militär und Polizei. Die zu überprüfenden Lagerhallen wurden mit vier unterschiedlichen Vorhängeschlössern gesichert.
Vier Personen erhielten jeweils einen Schlüssel, um weiteren vorsätzlichen Betrug zu unterbinden. Außerdem werden die Reislagerhäuser und Mühlen von
Soldaten bewacht, bis die Inspektoren ihre Arbeit vollendet haben. 

Staatssekretar Panadda Dissakul  rechnet mit dem Schlimmsten. „Meine Befürchtungen bezüglich des Ausmaßes dieses Subventionsbetruges sind weit
übertroffen worden“, erklärte er. Es werde Jahre dauern, bis sich Thailands Reiswirtschaft davon erholt habe. Polizeigeneral Aek Angsananont sagte,
dass überführte Nutznießer dieses gigantischen Betrugssystems mit harten Strafen rechnen müssten.

----------


## wein4tler

*Bald Schluss mit Visa-Runs*

Wochenblitz, 15. Juli 2014

Thailand: - Ausländer, die regelmäßig sogenannte Visa-Runs machen, um neue Touristenvisa zu erhalten oder diese zu verlängern, werden
ab dem 13. August nicht mehr in Thailand einreisen können.
In letzter Zeit häuften sich Berichte über Touristen, denen insbesondere im Süden des Landes die Einreise nach Thailand verweigert wurde,
obwohl sie im Pass ein gültiges Touristenvisum hatten. Ab 13. August werden Beamte an allen Grenzübergängen entsprechend handeln, auch auf den Flughäfen.

Die Ausländerbehörde stellte klar, dass zukünftig die geltenden Gesetze strikt angewandt werden. Damit soll verhindert werden, dass Touristenvisa missbraucht
werden, um im Land zu leben und illegal zu arbeiten.

Mit einem Touristenvisum (60 Tage) oder einem sogenannten Visa on Arrival (30 Tage) konnten viele Ausländer bislang bequem in Thailand leben und illegal in Schulen,
Restaurants oder anderen Unternehmen arbeiten. Für viele war das der einfachere Weg, weil sich Arbeitgeber manchmal weigerten, den komplizierten Prozess der Beantragung
einer Arbeitsgenehmigung auf sich zu nehmen.
Die Ausländerbehörde erklärte, dass es bei der Einreise auf Flughäfen bis 12. August keine Schwierigkeiten geben werde. Man werde die Pässe der Ausländer, die offensichtlich
mit einem Touristenvisa in Thailand leben, aber mit einem „O-I“ (Out-In) kennzeichnen. Beim nächsten Mal können diese Personen nur dann einreisen, wenn sie ein 
passendes Visum haben.

Wie der WOCHENBLITZ berichtete, wird im Süden des Landes diese neue Verordnung bereits umgesetzt, weil sich die Berichte über Ausländer häufen, denen trotz Touristenvisum
die Einreise verweigert wird.
Der Chef der für den Süden des Landes zuständigen Immigration Division 6, Polizeigeneral Tatchai Piteeelabut, sagte, dass die angeblichen Touristen in Thailand
„als Reiseleiter, Kellner und Kellnerinnen etc. arbeiten.“
Die Anzahl der sogenannten „Out-In-Migranten“ im Süden sei deutlich gesunken, weil die Grenzbeamten die Gesetze bereits strikter umsetzen.
Das gilt auch für den Grenzübergang Sungai Kolok in Narathiwat, dort wurde bislang etwa 100 Personen die Einreise verweigert.

----------


## wein4tler

Werden die thailändischen Behörden dies wirklich so streng durchziehen? Oder gibt es später wieder eine Lockerung der Bestimmungen?

----------


## schorschilia

dem ist offenbar so...

http://www.in-einem-warmen-land.de/r...uer-overstays/

mich stören aber Aussagen wie 


> Ferner sagte der Beamte, dass man „30 Tage lang ein Tourist ist, länger nicht.“


http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...tml#contenttxt

----------


## pit

Genau den Zettel musste ich heute auf der Immi als zur Kenntnis genommen auch unterschreiben. Allerdings steht da nichts von einem lebenslänglichen Einreiseverbot drauf, wenn man mehr als 10 Jahre Overstay zusammen bringt. Scheint dann eine eigenwillige Interpretation des Autors dieses Artikels zu sein.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

ALKOHOL am Steuer
BANGKOK: Eine Autofahrerin aus Nakhon Phanom hat die ganze Härte der neuen Gesetzgebung bei Alkohol am Steuer zu spüren. Die Polizei stoppte den Honda der 28-Jährigen. Weil es im Wagen nach Alkohol roch, wurde die Frau zu einem Alkoholtest aufgefordert. Sie weigerte sich und wollte auch nicht ihr Fahrzeug mit der Begründung verlassen, sie könne ihr Auto durchaus steuern. Erst nach mehreren Stunden stieg sie aus. Die Fahrerin wurde verhaftet, mit zur Polizeiwache genommen und später gegen eine Kaution von 20.000 Bahr auf freien fuß gesetzt. Das Gericht verurteilte sie jetzt zu einer dreimonatigen Haft auf Bewährung und einer Geldbuße von 8.500 Baht. Die 28-Jährige muss sich ein Jahr alle drei Monate bei der Bewährungsbehörde melden und zweimal öffentliche Arbeiten verrichten. Ihr Führerschein wurde für sechs Monate eingezogen. Die Verweigerung des Alkokohltests kann mit einer Haft bis zu einem Jahr und/oder einem Bußgeld von 10.000 bis 20.000 Baht rechnen. Vor dem Inkrafttreten des neuen Gesetzes konnten Autofahrer einen Alkotest verweigern, ohne dass ihnen ein Gerichtsverfahren drohte. Nach den neuen Regelungen darf die Polizei bei einer Alkotestweigerung davon ausgehen, dass Frau oder Mann mehr Alkohol getrunken hat, als erlaubt ist (0,5 Promille).

----------


## wein4tler

*Abhisit und Suthep drohen Amtsenthebungsverfahren
*
Wochenblitz, 25.2.2015

Thailand - Dem ehemaligen Premierminister Abhisit Vejjajiva und seinem damaligen Vize, dem späteren PDRC-Anführer
und jetzigen Mönch Suthep Thaugsuban, drohen Ermittlungen der Anti-Korruptionsbehörde NACC wegen der Niederschlagung
der Rothemden-Proteste 2010.

Ähnlich wie bei Abhisits Nachfolgerin, der ehemaligen Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra, könnte am Ende dieser Ermittlungen
ein nachträgliches Amtsenthebungsverfahren stehen, von dem dann auch der ehemalige Vizepremierminister Suthep Thaugsuban
betroffen sein könnte. Die beiden würden dann mit einem fünfjährigen Berufsverbot belegt.

NACC-Mitglied Vicha Mahakun sagte, die Entscheidung sei während einer Sitzung am 24. Februar gefallen.

Soldaten rückten am 13. Mai 2010 auf der Rama IV. Road vor und machten dabei Gebrauch von ihren Schusswaffen.
Vicha führte aus, dass die beiden die Streitkräfte angewiesen hatten, zwischen dem 10. April und 19. Mai 2010 gegen die Demonstranten
vorzugehen. Das Resultat dieser Aktion, so Vicha, waren über 90 Tote, unter ihnen zwei ausländische Journalisten.

Es seien mehrere Zivilisten bei der Niederschlagung der Proteste getötet worden, weil bei den Einsatzplänen nicht bedacht wurde, 
dass sich auch Zivilisten und friedliche Demonstranten versammelt hatten, sagte Vicha. Daher werfe man den beiden Männern
Pflichtverletzungen im Amt und Machtmissbrauch vor, was zu deren (nachträglicher) Amtsenthebung führen könnte.
Die beiden haben Zeit, sich innerhalb von zwei Wochen zu den Vorwürfen zu äußern.

----------


## wein4tler

*Studenten wegen Majestätsbeleidigung verurteilt*

Wochenblitz, 25.2.2015

Bangkok - Dieser Fall macht auch im Ausland Schlagzeilen: Zwei Studenten, die ein Theaterstück aufführten,
wurden wegen Majestätsbeleidigung zu je zweieinhalb Jahren Haft verurteilt.

Das Kriminalgericht sah es als erwiesen an, dass Patiwat Saraiyaem, 23, und Pornthip Mangkong, 26, mit der 
Aufführung eines Theaterstücks an der Thammasat Universität am 13. Oktober 2013 die Monarchie beleidigten.

Mit dem Stück* „Die Wolfsbraut“* sollte an das Massaker in der Universität am 14. Oktober 1973 erinnert werden.
Es ging in dem Stück um einen fiktiven König. Einzelheiten können wegen des Majestätsbeleidigungsgesetzes nicht berichtet werden.

Die beiden Schauspieler wurden im August 2014 verhaftet und saßen seitdem in Untersuchungshaft ohne Möglichkeit,
eine Kaution zu hinterlegen.

Die beiden Angeklagten konnten nichts Verwerfliches an ihrem Stück feststellen, gestanden jedoch die Straftat, damit
das Strafmaß halbiert wurde. Hätten sie ihre Unschuld beteuert, müssten die beiden Schauspieler fünf Jahre absitzen.

Das Gericht begründete sein Urteil damit, dass „das Stück die Monarchie bedrohte, denn es wurde nicht nur auf der Bühne
aufgeführt, sondern auch in den sozialen Medien verbreitet. Daher sehen wir keinen Grund, die Gefängnisstrafe zur Bewährung auszusetzen.“

Rund 60 Zuschauer hatten sich im Gerichtssaal eingefunden, obwohl das Gericht unangekündigt die Urteilsverkündung vom
frühen Nachmittag auf den Vormittag vorverlegte. Anwesend waren auch Beobachter der amerikanischen Botschaft, eine
Delegation der Europäischen Union und ausländische Korrespondenten.

Der Asiendirektor der Menschenrechtsorganisation Human Rights Watch (HRW), Brad Adams, sagte, das Urteil sei ein erneuter
Schlag für das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung in Thailand und eine dunkle Stelle auf dem sowieso schon ramponierten
internationalen Image des Landes.

----------


## wein4tler

*Hintergrund zu diesem 14. Oktober 1973*
Quelle:http://www.clickthai.de/Land/Staat/studp.html

Zwischen 1963 und 1973 regierte ein repressives Militärregime unter Leitung von Feldmarschall Thanom Kittikachorn.
Zwischen dem 5. und dem 14. Oktober 1973 demonstrierten Tausende Menschen, überwiegend Studenten, in den Straßen Bangkoks und forderten das Ende dieser korrupten Diktatur und die Rückkehr zu den konstitutionellen Rechten. 

Am 6. Oktober wurden bei einer Demonstration Plakate mit den Forderungen getragen, die da unter anderem lauteten:
•Tränen fallen auf unsere Herzen, solange wir keine Konstitution haben
•Gebt die Macht zurück an das Thai-Volk
•Befreit die Menschen
•Die Menschen wollen eine Konstitution

Die Stadtpolizei und die Santiban (Geheimpolizei) verhaftetenbei diesem Marsch 12 Menschen, darunter Lehrer, Studenten, Journalisten und Politiker und stellten sie unter *Anklage wegen Verletzung des „Revolutionary Decree No. 4”*, das politische Versammlungen mit mehr als 5 Personen verbot. Am folgenden Tag wurden die Wohnungen und Büros der Verhafteten durchsucht, um Beteiligte ausfindig zu machen. Ein weiterer Student wurde verhaftet. Die Freilassung dieser nun 13 politischen Gefangenen war in den nächsten Tagen eine weitere Forderung der Protestierenden. Die Regierung unter Premier Thanom verkündete daraufhin, dass ab sofort *Artikel 17 der „Rules by Decree” zur Anwendung* käme. Dieser Artikel gibt dem Premierminister absolute Macht, uneingeschränkt durch irgend welche legitimierte Rechtsprozeduren. 

Am Nachmittag des 10. Oktobers hatten sich am Bo Tree Courtyard mittlerweile über tausend Studenten, Lehrer und Schüler eingefunden, und erklärten den Boykott der Schulen und der Prüfungen. Dann kam die Nachricht, dass sich landesweit 8 Bildungsinstitute dem Streik anschließen würden. Thanom verkündete in einem Interview, dass er Beweise für kommunistische Neigungen unter den Protestierenden entdeckt hätte und fügte dies der Liste der Anschuldigungen gegen die Inhaftierten hinzu.

Bis zum 11. Oktober hatten sich mittlerweile über 50.000 Menschen versammelt. Die Straßen Bangkoks, insbesondere im Bereich der Thammasat-Universität, waren verstopft. Und es kamen immer mehr, Welle um Welle, von den Grundschulen bis zu den Colleges, von öffentlichen und von privaten Schulen. Am 12. Oktober waren es wahrscheinlich bereits über 100.000.

An diesem Mittag des 12. Oktobers riefen die Protestierenden ein Ultimatum aus, nach dem die Regierung genau 24 Stunden Zeit habe, die Inhaftierten frei zu lassen. Genau um 12 Uhr Mittags am nächsten Tag, als das Ultimatum ergebnislos abgelaufen war, standen mittlerweile über 200.000 Menschen auf und waren bereit, allen Eventualitäten entgegen zu treten. Die Anführer riefen die Massen auf, zu beten und sowohl die National- als auch die Königs-Hymne zu singen. Ab 12:30 machten sich die Menschen vom Gelände der Universität auf in Richtung Democracy Monument. Dort versammelten sich schätzungsweise 500.000 Menschen. Mittlerweile berichteten auch Kanal 4 und Kanal 7 im Fernsehen, wo doch Thanom noch vor kurzem den Medien verboten hatte, von „hunderten von tausenden” zu berichten. Zwei Abgeordnete der Demonstranten wurden zu einer Audienz beim König berufen, die zwischen 16:20 und 17:20 Uhr stattfinden sollte.

Gegen 20 Uhr abends verkündete das National-Radio, dass die Regierung nachgebe und die Freilassung der Gefangenen vorbereite. Ausserdem wolle sie innerhalb eines Jahres eine neue Verfassung erarbeiten. Gegen 22 Uhr gab es eine weitere Meldung: „Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sieht es so aus, als gäbe es eine Gruppe aus Nicht-Studenten, die die Anti-Regierungs-Demonstrationen dazu benutzen wollen, das Volk zum Chaos zu führen.” 

Um 23:30 Uhr kam die Nachricht, die beiden Abgeordneten für die Audienz beim König hätten ihr Leben verloren.

Kurz vor Mitternacht machten sich daraufhin die Demonstranten auf in Richtung des Jitlada Palace, in der Hoffnung auf königlichen Schutz. 

Die Proteste gerieten außer Kontrolle, als Radikale begannen, öffentliche Gebäude zu attackieren, die sie als Symbole der verhassten Clique ansahen. Darunter war das Department of Public Relations, welches über den bisherigen Verlauf der Demonstration verfälschte Informationen für die Öffentlichkeit herausgegeben hatte, sowie verschiedene Polizeiposten. Die Polizei und die Armee griffen ein und eröffneten das Feuer. Dabei wurden hunderte von Menschen getötet. 

Gegen 12 Uhr mittags brannten die Büros der staatlichen Lotterie und der BIFGO (???). Die Studenten und die übrige Öffentlichkeit kämpfte unnachgiebig. Manche kaperten Busse und rammten damit die Panzer. Sie wurden erschossen. Die ganze Zeit über wurden die Verwundeten über den Chao Phraya zur Versorgung in das Sirirat-Hospital gebracht.

Gegen 18:10 Uhr verkündete Feldmarschall Thanom Kittikachorn seinen Rücktritt als Premierminister.

Um 19:15 Uhr rief der König über Funk und Fernsehen zum Verzicht auf weitere Gewalt auf und kündigte Professor Sanya Thammasak, Rektor der Thammasat-Universität und Präsident der buddhistischen Gesellschaft Thailands, als neuen Premierminister an. Um 23 Uhr wandte sich auch die Prinzessin Mutter über die Medien an das Volk und forderte alle Beteiligten dazu auf, die Ordnung wieder herzustellen. Sie versprach eine neue Verfassung innerhalb von sechs Monaten. Eine halbe Stunde später richtete der neue Premierminister sich ebenfalls mit dem Wunsch nach Ruhe an die Öffentlichkeit.

Die Ereignisse führten dazu, dass Feldmarschall Thanom Kittikachorn, sein Sohn Narong und Feldmarschall Praphat Charusathien des Landes verwiesen wurden und ins Exil gehen mussten.

*Dies war der erste Massenaufstand der „kleinen Leute” pu-noi gegen die Oberen,* und zudem erfolgreich. Ein ganzes Netzwerk von tief reichenden militärischen Kontrollen über die Innenpolitik blieb dabei auf der Strecke. In diesen Tagen startete ein Prozess, der progressive und liberale Ideologien in die Thai-Gesellschaft einbrachte. Die Menschen waren ermutigt, weitere politische Reformen zu fordern, darunter mehr Transparenz in der öffentlichen Verwaltung. 

So bildete sich eine linke politische Szene aus Studenten, Künstlern, Aktivisten und anderen liberalen Gruppierungen, die versuchte, eine Land- und Arbeiter-Reform zu organisieren. Auf internationaler Ebene setzte sie sich dafür ein, Thailand aus den Verstrickungen des Vietnam-Krieges heraus und von westlichen politischen Einflüssen frei zu halten. Von ihrem Erfolg getragen hielten sie es nur für eine Frage der Zeit, eine große Sozialreform in Thailand herbei führen zu können.

Eine politische Rechte, bestehend aus Militaristen, rechten Buddhisten und Anti-Kommunisten, war ebenfalls organisiert. Diese Gruppe überschwemmte die einfachen Leute mit Propaganda zu ethnischen und nationalistischen Themen. Sie bezeichneten die Linken als Marxisten und Radikale und behaupteten, es seien Chinesen und Vietnamesen, keine ethnischen Thai, und obendrein komplett indoktriniert von ausländischen Ideologien. Buddhisten des rechten Flügels, insbesondere die, die durch einen Mönch namens Kitti Vutho angeführt wurden, priesen das Töten von Kommunisten als einen Verdienste bringenden Akt, weil er die Gesellschaft vor deren krankhaften Einflüssen schützen würde.

Thailand war in dieser Zeit ein nur wenig unstabiles Land in einer total destabilisierten Region. Mit Nachrichten von den Kriegsschauplätzen in Kambodscha und dem Fall von Saigon zusammen erreichte diese rechte Propaganda viele offene Ohren in Thailand.

----------


## manni

Dieser Bericht war für mich sehr Informativ, denn viel weiß ich noch nicht über die Vergangenheit vor Thaksin.

Nochmals danke
Gruß Manni

----------


## wein4tler

Bei einen meiner Thailandbesuchen fragte ich einen Verwandten der Familie ob er dem Kommunismus nahe stünde. 
Manni, ich kann Dir sagen, so ein entsetztes und furchtsames Gesicht hatte ich noch nie gesehen. Meine Frau sagte mir, dass man solche
Fragen nicht stellen soll.
Die Kommunisten wurde systematisch verfolgt und getötet, oder verschwanden auf Nimmerwiedersehen.
Ho Chi Minh hielt sich eine kurze Zeit in Thailand auf, Ankunft im Juli 1928. In dieser Zeit war er als Senior Agent für Komintern-Aktivitäten in Südostasien tätig. 
Er blieb im der thailändischen Dorf Nachok, Provinz Nakhom Phanom bis Ende 1929. Das Haus kann als Touristenattraktion sogar besichtigt werden.

Die *Grenzschutzpolizei* spielte eine zentrale Rolle bei der gewaltsamen Bekämpfung des Kommunismus in Thailand. Die Geschichte der späteren Grenzschutzpolizei begann 1948, als der US-Geheimdienst CIA in Thailand eine Separatarmee unter der Führung von General Phao Siyanon aufbaute.
König Bhumibol Adulyadej entwickelte ein besonderes Verhältnis zur Grenzschutzpolizei, die aufgrund der CIA-Unterstützung besser ausgebildet und ausgerüstet war als die reguläre Armee und deren Basis „Camp Naresuan“ sich zudem unweit des königlichen Palastes in Hua Hin befindet.
Als die Grenzschutzpolizei im ganzen Land Freiwilligenverbände, die sogenannten *Village Scouts* einrichtete, wurde König Bhumibol deren Schirmherr. Die Village Scouts wurden auf landesweit 120.000 Freiwillige erweitert. Von 1971 bis 1985 hatten mehr als zehn Millionen erwachsenen Thais die Ausbildung der Village Scouts absolviert. Dazu kam noch die *Bewegung Rote Büffel* eine nationalistische und monarchistische, paramilitärische Organisation im Thailand der 1970er Jahre. Sie spielten eine Schlüsselrolle beim Massaker an Studenten und Aktivisten an der Thammasat-Universität am 6. Oktober 1976. Ab Mitte 1974 wurden die Einheiten der Roten Büffel mit Schusswaffen und Granaten ausgerüstet und traten fortan bewaffnet in der Öffentlichkeit auf. Sie genossen praktische Immunität von Strafverfolgung, wurden von Polizei und Armee nicht einmal verwarnt.

----------


## manni

Dieser Hass auf die Kommunisten war auch ein Glücksfall für die USA. 
In den Staaten war es damals ja auch so, jeder, der aus der Reihe tanzte, wurde gleich als Kommunist beschimpft.
Im Vietnam Krieg konnte die Soldaten gut relaxen in Thailand. Diese Zwischenstation war natürlich hilfreich.

Aber ich glaube, die meisten wissen nicht was Kommunismus ist. Nicht mal in Russland und China.

Meine Meinung dazu, Der Mensch ist nicht gut genug für den Kommunismus weil es die Natur des Menschen ist, immer das beste für sich herauszuholen. 

Auch zum Buddhismus passt dieses System nicht.
Weil alle guten Taten werden nicht aus Mitleid getätigt, sondern es dient ausschließlich dem eigenen Karma.
Das ist einfach nur meine eigene Einschätzung.

Gruß Manni

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
*1960s Thai anti-communist propaganda posters*



Weitere fünf Posters

TW

----------


## wein4tler

TW, das sind wirklich interessante Posters. Das thailändische Volk wurde schon immer manipuliert und indoktriniert.

----------


## wein4tler

*Englischlehrer sollen einen Englischtest machen*

Wochenblitz, 2.März 2015

Bangkok - Die *46.000 Englischlehrer*, die an staatlichen Schulen arbeiten, *sollen sich einem internationalen Test* unterziehen.
Das wäre der erste Test dieser Art seit fast einem Jahrzehnt.
Der Test soll in diesem und im kommenden Monat durchgeführt werden, erklärte Kamol Rodkhlai von der Schulaufsichtsbehörde OBEC.

Der internationale Test „Gemeinsamer Europäischer Referenzrahmen für Sprachen“ (GERS) wurde vor knapp zehn Jahren in Thailand
zuletzt durchgeführt. Die Kosten für den Test werden sich pro Lehrer auf 350 Baht belaufen, bei über 46.000 Lehrern sind das
insgesamt 25,5 Millionen Baht.

Der Test ist Teil der Politik des Bildungsministeriums, Thailand in die Asiatische Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft (AEC) zu integrieren, die
am 31. Dezember dieses Jahres beginnt. Ziel ist es, die englischen Sprachkenntnisse zu verbessern.
Das bedeute, so Kamol, dass die Qualität der Sprachkenntnisse der Englischlehrer in Thailand verbessert werden müsse. Darum werde
man sich kümmern, sobald die Testergebnisse bekannt seien.

Man wisse nichts über die Kenntnisse der thailändischen Englischlehrer, weil ein Test dieser Art lange Zeit nicht durchgeführt worden sei, erklärte Kamol.

----------


## wein4tler

*General Thirachai wird Armeechef*

Wochenblitz, 29.August 2015

Bangkok - General Thirachai Narkvanich wurde zum neuen Armeechef bestellt. Er wird Ende September General Udomdej Sitabutr ablösen, der pensioniert wird.
Der Bruder des Premierministers, General Preechai Chan-ocha, der ebenfalls als neuer Armeechef im Gespräch war, wird Staatssekretär im Verteidigungsministerium.
General Sommai Kaokeera, zurzeit Stabschef bei der Armee, wird neuer Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte. Admiral Na Areenij, bislang Stabschef bei der Marine, wird neuer Marinechef.

General Thirachai war der Favorit von Verteidigungsminister General Prawit Wongsuwon. Bei der Bestellung des neuen Armeechefs konnte er sich ebenso durchsetzen wie bei der Bestellung des neuen Polizeichefs.

Premierminister General Prayuth Chan-ocha hätte gerne seinen Bruder General Preechai an der Spitze der Armee gesehen. Doch da sich General Prawit mit seinem Wunschkandidaten durchsetzte, wird General Preechai Chan-ocha Staatssekretär im Verteidigungsministerium.

----------


## wein4tler

So kriegt jeder sein Pöstchen zu geschoben zum Wohle der Bürger.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Bombenanschlag: Telefondaten führten zu Verdächtigen*

Wochenblitz, 30.8.2015

Bangkok - Die Polizei sagte, dass die Überprüfung von Telefondaten zu dem Verdächtigen führte, der am Samstag in Bangkok verhaftet wurde.
In der Wohnung fanden die Beamten Material zum Bombenbau wie Kugellager, Zünder, Kabel, Metallrohre und Behältnisse für Chemikalien sowie stapelweise Pässe, vermutlich gefälscht.

Eine Quelle innerhalb der Polizei erklärte, dass die Polizei die Telefondaten der Gespräche durchforstete, die zurzeit des Bombenattentats am Erawan-Schrein geführt wurden. Diese Ermittlungen führten schließlich zur Verhaftung des Ausländers, der laut Polizeiangaben vermutlich Türke ist.
Die Beamten konnten bei der Überprüfung drei türkische Telefonnummern identifizieren, die auf Roaming gestellt waren und während des Bombenanschlags in der Nähe des Schreins in Betrieb waren. Eines dieser Telefone sei geortet worden und führte die Ermittler zum Festgenommenen.

Lauf einer anderen Darstellung soll der Eigentümer des Apartments, das der Verdächtige im Bezirk Nong Chok bewohnte, der Polizei einen Tipp gegeben haben.
Rund 100 Polizisten und Soldaten rückten am Nachmittag des 29. August an und nahmen die Verhaftung vor. Der Verdächtige wies sich mit einem offensichtlich gefälschten türkischen Reisepass aus. Dass es sich bei dem Mann tatsächlich um einen Türken handelt, wurde bislang nicht bestätigt.
In der Wohnung fand die Polizei verschiedene Materialien, die zur Herstellung von Bomben dienen. Weiterhin stieß die Polizei auf „viele“ Reisepässe, offensichtlich gefälscht.

Ferner sagte die Polizei, dass es sich bei dem Verdächtigen wohl nicht um den Bombenleger handelt, er mit diesem aber zusammenarbeitet. Womöglich handelt es sich bei dem Verhafteten demnach um einen Bombenbauer und Passfälscher oder um jemanden, der Bombenmaterialien und Pässe aufbewahrt.

Die Polizei geht davon aus, dass der Verdächtige die Bombe an den Attentäter im gelben T-Shirt am Bahnhof Hua Lamphong übergeben hat. Dort nahm der Bomber dann ein Tuk-Tuk zum Schrein. Der Bomber selbst und auch der, der die Bombe am Sathon Pier ins Wasser warf, könnten das Land zwischenzeitlich womöglich verlassen haben, sagte die Quelle bei der Polizei. Demnach geht die Polizei von einer Zelle aus, die aus drei Personen besteht.

Der Verdächtige blieb im Land, weil er womöglich Probleme mit seinen Reisepapieren hatte, vermutet die Polizei. Gleichzeitig aber behauptete die Polizei, dass der Verdächtige mehrmals ein- und ausgereist ist.

Kurz nach der Festnahme erklärte der scheidende Polizeichef Somyot Poompunmuang, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich sei, dass es sich bei dem Bombenanschlag um internationalen Terroristen handele. Vielmehr handele es sich um eine persönliche Fehde. Der Verdächtige sei verärgert gewesen. Weitere Erklärungen wollte Somyot nicht abgeben und verlor die Fassung, als er von Reportern gefragt wurde, ob es sich bei dem Verdächtigen um einen Sündenbock handle. „Wie können Sie so etwas nur fragen? Sind Sie Thai? Das ist absolut nicht hilfreich.“
Somyots designierter Nachfolger sagte, dass das in der Wohnung gefundene Material vermutlich der Herstellung weiterer Bomben dienen sollte.

----------


## wein4tler

*Wahlen in Thailand verzögern sich bis 2017*

Der Standard, 6.Sept. 2015

*Reformrat lehnte Verfassungsentwurf ab*

Bangkok – Der vom herrschenden Militär ernannte Reformrat in Thailand hat den Entwurf für eine neue Verfassung abgelehnt und Neuwahlen damit bis mindestens ins Jahr 2017 hinausgezögert. Das Gremium sprach sich am Sonntag mit 135 zu 105 Stimmen gegen den Entwurf aus, außerdem gab es sieben Enthaltungen.

Bei einer Annahme hätte es im Frühjahr ein Referendum und wenige Monate später Wahlen geben sollen, um die Rückkehr zur Demokratie zu ermöglichen. Dem Militär war vorgeworfen worden, hinter den Kulissen für eine Ablehnung des Verfassungsentwurfs zu werben, um an der Macht bleiben zu können.

*Kritik am Entwurf auch von Aktivisten
*
Die beiden politischen Lager in Thailand hielten die Verfassung in der vorgeschlagenen Form für unannehmbar, weil sie einen vom Militär dominierten Rat vorsieht, der jederzeit in die Politik eingreifen kann. Viele Politiker und Aktivisten kritisierten den Entwurf daher als undemokratisch. Nun beginnt die Arbeit an einer neuen Verfassung aufs Neue.

----------


## schorschilia

_ist zwar von gestern, geht heute aber auch noch...._
*
Keine Schwindeleien heute, danke.* 

Ob man’s glaubt oder nicht, heute Sonntag wird in Thailand der Anti-Korruptionstag gefeiert. Aber das ist nicht alles. Damit der Tag in Würde begangen werden kann, ruft die Regierung das Nationale Museum der politischen Korruption ins Leben. Sogar für Amazing Thailand ziemlich erstaunlich. Es soll das erste seiner Art weltweit sein. Und man ahnt, dass es auch das letzte sein wird.
Gemäss Pramon Suthiwong, dem Vorsitzenden der Anti-Korruptionsbehörde Thailand’s, wird das Museum zehn der prominentesten Fälle der letzten Jahre zeigen, einschliesslich der Subventionierung von Reis, der Farce um das Bangkok Film Festival und die Futsal Spielfelder, die bald nach Installation zerbröckelten. Sogar der Skandal um Longan, die leckeren Thai Früchte, soll mit dabei sein.

Da allerdings manche dieser Gerichtsfälle noch auf ein endgültiges Verdikt warten, wäre es für das Museum ein wenig voreilig, einige der Involvierten als Bud Guys - oder Girls - zu bezeichnen. Oder werden deren Gesichter verpixelt?

Aber auch von Interesse sind die bekannten Korruptionsfälle, die nicht dabei sind. Irgendwie wie die jährliche Liste der Top-Steuerzahler - die fehlenden Namen interessieren am meisten.

Wer mehr über das einzigartige Museum wissen will: von 7.30 bis 16 Uhr gibt’s heute im 22. Stock des Centara Grand Hotels, gleich über Einkaufszentrum Central World an der Ratchprasong, das grosse Anti-Korruptionstreffen.

Ist nichts heilig?
Korruptionsskandale sind selbstverständlich nichts Neues. Als ich vor vielen Jahren erstmals nach Thailand kam, war der Skandal um die schwarzen Linsen das Gesprächsthema an sich. Ich wusste damals nicht mal, was schwarze Linsen sind. Und wenn ich so daran denke, weiss ich es noch immer nicht.

Es wäre schön, eine Woche zu erleben, in der Medien nicht über Veruntreuung von Geldern berichten müssten. Aber beinahe täglich wird man zur Frühstückszeit mit Doppelzüngigkeit, Falschheit, Unterschlagung, Betrug und anderen Schwindeleien belästigt. Nichts ist heilig - weder Sicherheitsausrüstung an Flughäfen, Schulmilch, Löschfahrzeuge der Feuerwehr, Wälder, Kindergarten Spielzeug, illegale Zwiebeln, Parlamentsuhren und sogar die Müllentsorgung. Fast, als wäre es Nationalsport.......

http://www.taeglicher-wahnsinn-thail...ute-danke.html

----------


## wein4tler

*Meteorit über Bangkok* 
Der Farang: von Björn Jahner 07.09.15 

BANGKOK: Am Montagmorgen raste gegen 8.41 Uhr ein Feuerball über Bangkok und sorgte für Panik unter den Einwohnern. 
Viele verängstigte Bürger meldeten sich beim Polizei-Notruf. Augenzeugen berichteten, wie ein Feuerball über den Himmel zischte und in der Atmosphäre explodierte. Auf sozialen Netzwerken verbreiteten sich in Windeseile Gerüchte, dass es sich um ein abstürzendes Flugzeug gehandelt habe oder dass ein Meteorit einen Helikopter getroffen hätte. „Was war das für ein Feuerball am Himmel? Es sah aus, als wenn ein Flugzeug abgestürzt ist“, twitterte ein besorgter Einwohner.
Andere betrachteten den Meteor als ein schlechtes Omen für die Militärregierung, da der Nationale Reformrat (NRC) am Sonntag die neue Verfassung abgelehnt hat und die Regierung somit bis Mitte 2017 im Amt bleiben wird.

Experten glauben an eine andere Erklärung für die Erscheinung: Offenbar war ein Meteor in die Erdatmosphäre eingetreten. „Ein großer Himmelskörper ist in unsere Atmosphäre eingetreten“, erklärte Phil Plait, ein ehemaliges Mitglied des Hubble-Weltraumteleskop-Teams der NASA der dpa. „Ich glaube nicht an schlechte Omen und Vorfälle wie diese passieren sehr oft, mehrmals pro Jahr.“

----------


## wein4tler

*Reform der Verfassung beginnt aufs Neue* 

Von: Redaktion DER FARANG (tp) 07.09.15 

BANGKOK: Die Ablehnung der neuen Verfassung mit 135 zu 105 Stimmen bei sieben Enthaltungen durch den Nationalen Reformrat (NRC) kam nicht überraschend. 

Zu groß war der Widerstand. Nicht nur bei den beiden großen Parteien Pheu Thai und Demokraten, auch bei politischen Beobachtern und Medien. Der Entwurf wurde überwiegend als nicht demokratisch bezeichnet.
Selbst aus dem Militärrat National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) kamen kritische Stimmen.

Die Gegenstimmen vom Sonntag kamen vor allem von Politikern, Militärs und Polizei. Hinter vorgehaltener Hand wurde seit Tagen berichtet, das Militär habe für eine Ablehnung des Verfassungsentwurfs geworben, um länger an der Macht zu bleiben.
Jetzt werden die Generäle nicht vor Mitte 2017 einer gewählten Regierung Platz machen.Wenige Stunden nach der Abstimmung löste sich der Reformrat auf. Der Militärrat unter Ministerpräsident General Prayut Chan-o-cha und das Übergangsparlament haben jetzt innerhalb eines Monats einen neuen verfassungsgebenden Ausschuss zu benennen.
Dieses Gremium muss seine Arbeit innerhalb von 180 Tagen beenden, dann wird, voraussichtlich im April 2016, erneut über einen Verfassungsentwurf abgestimmt. Sollte er den Reformrat passieren, beginnen die Vorbereitungen für das Referendum, womöglich im Juli. Die Verfassung muss gedruckt und Millionen Exemplare müssen landesweit an die Haushalte verschickt werden.

Einem Ja beim Volksentscheid, womöglich im September 2016, können im Frühjahr 2017 die Wahlen zum Parlament und die Bildung einer neuen Regierung folgen. Sollten die Wähler den Verfassungsentwurf ablehnen, wird ein weiterer verfassungsgebender Ausschuss bestimmt, oder eine der vorherigen Verfassungen in Kraft gesetzt. Dann allerdings wären alle Beratungen für die 20. Verfassung seit der Einführung der konstitutionellen Monarchie im Jahr 1932 wertlos.

Man darf gespannt sein, wie der neue verfassungsgebende Ausschuss (oder das Militär) sich mit den heftig kritisierten Punkten des abgelehnten Entwurfs auseinandersetzt, ihn korrigiert oder streicht.
*Kritik* wurde vor allem *an drei Bestimmungen* geübt:
*Ernennung eines Ministerpräsidenten, der nicht Mitglied des Parlaments ist;
*Bildung des Senats: 77 sollen in den Provinzen gewählt werden, mit 123 die überwiegende Mehrheit ernannt  werden;
*vor allem aber Konstituierung eines National Committee on Reform und Reconciliation Strategy, das bei Krisen die Macht an sich ziehen kann.
Das Krisenteam sollte aus nicht mehr als 23 Mitgliedern bestehen, aus Militärs (Armee, Marine, Luftwaffe), Polizei sowie dem Premier und den Vorsitzenden von Parlament und Senat. Das Gremium hätte bei einer Krise mit zwei Drittel Mehrheit alle Macht an sich reißen, die Regierung (Exekutive) und das Parlament (Legislative) auflösen können. Es wäre ein Putsch des Militärs durch die Hintertür, demokratisch legitimiert.
Im Verfassungsentwurf wurde nicht die Frage beantwortet, wann das Land in einer schweren Krise steckt.

----------


## pit

> *Reform der Verfassung beginnt aufs Neue* 
> 
> Von: Redaktion DER FARANG (tp) 07.09.15 
> 
> BANGKOK: Die Ablehnung der neuen Verfassung mit 135 zu 105 Stimmen bei sieben Enthaltungen durch den Nationalen Reformrat (NRC) kam nicht überraschend. 
> ...
> Im Verfassungsentwurf wurde nicht die Frage beantwortet, wann das Land in einer schweren Krise steckt.


Wenn z.B. die Touristenzahl sinkt?  :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

*300 Hektar Opiumfelder vernichtet*

Wochenblitz, 11.Sept.2015

Thailand - Das Drogenpräventionszentrum der 3. Armee hat in diesem Jahr in fünf nördlichen Provinzen Thailands fast 300 Hektar Opiumfelder vernichten können, berichtete der Kommandant am Donnerstag.

Soldaten haben Mohn-Felder auf insgesamt 2.168 Parzellen in den Provinzen Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai, Mae Hong Son, Tak und Kamphaeng Phet vernichtet, erklärte Generalleutnant Sathit Pitharat.

Dies hatte der Generalleutnant bei einer Sitzung im Hauptquartier der 3. Armee in der Provinz Phitsanulok verkündet. Die Zerstörung von Mohnfeldern wurde von Einheiten der 3. Armee unter der Aufsicht des Drogenpräventionszentrums, das dem 7. Artillerie-Bataillon angehört, durchgeführt.

Die Mission des Zentrums sei, den Opiumanbau soweit zu verringern, dass die Verbreitung von Heroin und anderen Drogen vermieden werden kann. Der 3. Armeechef erwartet zudem, dass der diesjährige Mohnanbau durch die langwierige Dürrezeit noch weiter zurückgegangen ist.

----------


## wein4tler

*Thai-Kambodschanische Grenze für Visa-Runner geschlossen*

Wochenblitz, 13. Sept. 2015

Thailand - Thaivisa berichtet, dass die Website in den letzten 24 Stunden mehrere Berichte erreichten, wonach Visa-Runner an der thailändisch-kambodschanischen Grenze ihr Visum nicht verlängern können.

Offensichtlich wurde von der thailändischen Immigration am Nachmittag des 12. September mit dieser Maßnahme begonnen. Bislang ist noch unklar, ob dies alle Grenzübergänge betrifft oder nur die von Thailand nach Kambodscha.

Auch unklar ist, ob es nur um Leute geht, die kein Visum beantragt haben, sondern an der Grenze ausreisen und gleich wieder einreisen, um 15 bzw. 30 Tage in Thailand bleiben zu können. Betroffen sind möglicherweise auch Leute, die ein Touristenvisum für zwei Einreisen haben und kurz ausreisen, um das Visum für die zweite Einreise zu aktivieren.

Thaivisa berichtet, dass es laut einem Bericht entlang der thailändisch-kambodschanischen Grenze und zudem am Grenzübergang Phu-Nam-Ron in Kanchanaburi nicht mehr möglich ist, einen 15- bzw. 30-Tage-Stempel zu erhalten. Non-O- und Touristenvisa werden nach diesem Bericht akzeptiert.

In einem anderen Bericht, der Thaivisa erreichte, heißt es allerdings, dass es offensichtlich auch mit Touristenvisa Schwierigkeiten gibt. Demnach fahren Firmen, die einen Visa-Run anbieten, zunächst nicht nach Kambodscha, sondern nur nach Laos, weil die Lage an der kambodschanischen Grenze unklar ist.

Gemäß einem weiteren Bericht sollen im gesamten Land die Grenzübergänge für Visa-Runs nicht mehr genutzt werden können, wobei die neue Situation angeblich bis 1. Oktober dauern soll.

Es bleibt festzuhalten, dass diese Berichte zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch unbestätigt sind, weil es keine offizielle Stellungnahme gibt. Es ist dringend ratsam, sich vor einer Reise zur thailändisch-kambodschanischen Grenze bei einer Visa-Run-Firma über den aktuellen Sachstand zu erkundigen.

Die Spekulationen mehren sich, dass die Angelegenheit etwas mit dem Bombenanschlag in Bangkok zu tun haben könnte. Einer der Verdächtigen  hatte ausgesagt, er habe an der kambodschanischen Grenze Beamte der Immigration mit rund 20.000 Baht bestochen, um unbehelligt die Grenze passieren zu können.

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist für mich eine neue Information. Habe ich zur Visaverlängerung in Khon Kaen noch nicht gebraucht. Aber das war noch im Jänner.
Bin also gespannt wie es diesmal wird. Aber Konto habe ich keines und Sozial-Networks benutze ich keine. Was soll ich dann ausfüllen?

----------


## frank_rt

Ich war mal auf der Immo wegen den Formularen. Ich hab 7  Stück an der Zahl. Bin mal gespannt was alles drin steht.

----------


## rampo

Gestern war der Sohn  mit der 90 Tag dran  , keine Extra  Formulare  .

Ich bin  erst am 7  .7  Dran . 

Was Neu ist  in ca 2 Monaten  gibts auch  in 

Maha Sarakam
 Chayaphum

Eine Immi  wird auch Zeit  das es in Khon -Gaen  ruhiger wird .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Weshalb braucht Dein Sohn eine 90 Tage Meldung? Dachte er ist ein Khon Thai und hat die thailändische Staatsbürgerschaft.
Soviel Wirbel war eigentlich auf dem Immigration Office in Khon Kaen nicht, als ich dort war. In 1,5 Stunden war alles erledigt.

----------


## wein4tler

*Daten-Angriff der Immigration schockt Residenten*
Der FARANG; von: Sam Gruber | 25.06.16

KOH SAMUI/PATTAYA: Endzeitstimmung unter Langzeitresidenten in Thailand: Seit die Immigrationsbehörden landesweit ernst machen und bei der Visaverlängerung und Residenzbestätigung das Ausfüllen eines zweiseitigen Formulars verlangen, mit teils heiklen persönlichen Details, seither läuft die Ausländerkommune Sturm. Viele befürchten einen röntgenartigen Zugriff auf ihre Privatsphäre durch Thailands Behörden. In sozialen Netzwerken quellen die Kommentarforen über von Beschwerden und Befürchtungen.

Was ist dran am Angriff der Immigrationsbüros auf ihre Langzeitklienten und deren Daten? Liefert uns das neue Formular – das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen obligatorische Antworten verlangt – unumkehrbar an unsere Gastgeber aus? Sind wir noch sicher, wenn diese Daten durch Schlamperei verloren gehen und in die Hände Dritter gelangen?

FARANG-Leser und Langzeitresident Konrad Kuriger (55) aus der Schweiz hat vor wenigen Tagen in Pattayas Immigration Bekanntschaft mit dem neuen Formular gemacht. Als ‚Alien‘ – ein Sprachterminus, der wegen gefühlter Nähe zu Science-Fiction-Eindringlingen verstört, aber im Amtsenglisch üblich ist – musste er 
*folgende Angaben* machen: *Namen, Geburtsdatum, Name beider Eltern; komplette Adresse in Thailand mit allen Daten und Telefonnummern; genutzte Onlinedienste, wie Facebook sowie die Emailadresse; häufig besuchte Orte wie Bars, Restaurant oder auch Hospitäler; Kennzeichen und Registrierung bestehender Fahrzeuge wie Autos oder Motorroller mit Farbe und Modelltyp; eine Person, die im Notfall zu verständigen sei – ebenfalls mit allen Kontaktdaten; und: besonders heikel – Bankverbindung mit allen Daten – allerdings nur bei ‚gewissen Visa-Anträgen‘*.

Dass die Angabe eines Facebook-Kontos auf dem Formular als ‚optional‘ (also nicht zwingend) gekennzeichnet wurde, trug kaum zur Entspannung bei. Ein Immigrationssprecher sagte auf Anfrage des FARANG, er könne die Aufregung nicht verstehen. Es sei nur der Versuch, leichter mit Klienten in Verbindung treten zu können, insbesondere bei der Kommunikation künftiger Visabegehren. Ein Ausforschen privater Interkommunikation von Facebook- oder Twitter-Usern sei keinesfalls die Intention der Immigration, dafür habe man gar keine Personalkapazitäten.

Recherchen unserer Redaktion ergaben, dass in dem neuen umstrittenen Formblatt in der Tat kaum Informationen eingefordert werden, die den Immigrationsbeamten und dem thailändischen Staat nicht schon längst bekannt sind. In der Realität musste seit Jahren jeder seine persönlichen Daten umfassend und wahrheitsgemäß offenlegen, wenn er den Aufenthalt im Königreich über ein Touristenvisum hinaus verlängern wollte. Rentner und sonstige Residente im Alter über 50 Jahren können ein Jahresvisum erhalten, wenn sie mit Vorlage eines Bankbuchs und dort aufgeführten 800.000 Baht (mit Thai Verheiratete die Hälfte) Bonität nachweisen. Alle Bankdaten dazu sind gespeichert.

Wie sieht es mit der Angabe ‚häufig genutzter Bars und Einrichtungen‘ aus? Macht man sich mit solchen Angaben nicht zur wandelnden ‚Finde mich-Person‘ und unfrei im Land der Freien? – Auch dazu wiegelt der Immigrationssprecher ab: „Seien Sie ehrlich, eigentlich sind fast alle durch ihre Smarttelefone überall ortbar“, sagte er. „Weshalb seid ihr Westeuropäer so paranoid? Auf Facebook postet ihr alles freiwillig und vor uns habt ihr Angst…“

Der Mentalitätsunterschied zwischen westlichen Zuwanderern und den gastgebenden Thais ist signifikant. Während sich kaum ein Thailänder Gedanken über seinen Datenschutz macht, ist er insbesondere bei deutschsprachigen Residenten und bei Briten ein Teil des Seelengesamtpakets. Medienberichte der vergangenen Jahre mit erwiesenen Geheimdienst-Attacken gegen befreundete Länder haben dieses Gefühl verstärkt. Die Thais haben meist belustigt den Kopf über solche Meldungen geschüttelt und niemals die eigene Sicherheit in Gefahr gesehen.

Als allerdings vor wenigen Monaten die Mutter eines Rothemden-Sympathisanten nach einem Facebook-Eintrag und der ‚Gefällt mir‘-Bekundung wegen angeblicher Beleidigung der Monarchie zu einer langjährigen Haftstrafe durch ein Militärgericht verurteilt wurde, keimte bei Thai-Netzwerk-Usern die erste große Angst vor der Obrigkeit und Militärautorität auf. Wie sicher sind wir noch in sozialen Netzwerken? Waren wir überhaupt je sicher? Die Diskussion dauert an und hat auch Thailand erfasst. Viele sind mit politischen Kommentaren vorsichtig geworden. Ein Behördenformular mit persönlichen Fragen würde aber bis heute kaum ein Thailänder zurückweisen.

Wasser auf die Mühlen der Immigration-Kritiker und Formularskeptiker schüttete ein Fall auf Phuket vor wenigen Wochen. Antragsteller von Langzeitvisa erhielten erstmals die strittigen Formulare. Die Fragebögen waren auf Altpapier kopiert. Dumm nur, dass auf der Rückseite noch die Daten vorhergehender Antragsteller sicht- und lesbar standen. Zum Beispiel eine Passkopie von Herrn Müller aus Zürich mit seinem Geburtsdatum und der Ausweisnummer. Nach hämischen Medienberichten steuerte die Immigration Phuket um und ließ die Altpapierformulare – wohl als Sparmaßnahme eingesetzt – in Windeseile verschwinden.

Das Unbehagen vieler wegen der Fragebögen wird nicht nur wegen solcher Vorfälle bleiben. Tröstet es, dass die meisten Daten längst bekannt sind und nur mit bestehenden Informationen der Thaibehörden abgeglichen werden? Wäre es eine Erleichterung, die optionale Angabe über Facebook- und Twitter-Accounts zu verweigern? Und könnte es einem Antragsteller nachträglich Ungemach bereiten, wenn seine Lieblingsrestaurants Mc Donalds und Seven-Eleven heißen?

Den Gewissenskonflikt muss jeder für sich ausfechten. Die Immigration kennt fast alle Antworten. Nachvollziehbare Transparenz oder der vermeintliche Verlust persönlicher Unantastbarkeit sind gefühlte Welten, in denen die Thais und ihre Gäste leben. Die einen unbeschwert und die anderen nun vermutlich noch schlechter.

----------


## frank_rt

tja, so sind die neuen bestimmungen. wir sind halt in thailand.

----------


## pit

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich froh bin, durch meinen neuen Status in Thailand, mit dem ganzen Mist nichts mehr zu tun zu haben.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja  " Mist " ist wohl noch etwas untertrieben

----------


## wein4tler

*Cameron ein Vorbild für Thailand*

Wochenblitz, 26. Juni 2016

Bangkok - Der Vorsitzende der Demokratischen Partei Abhisit Vejjajiva lobte den britischen Premierminister David Cameron und die Phuea Thai Party sagte, Cameron solle für die thailändische Militärregierung als Beispiel dienen.

Abhisit ist ein guter Freund des ehemaligen Londoner Bürgermeisters Boris Johnson, einem der Anführer der Leave-Kampagne und einer der möglichen Nachfolger Camerons, der seinen Rücktritt für Herbst angekündigt hatte.
Abhisit sagte, die thailändische Regierung müsse deutlich machen, dass sie weder Befürworter noch Gegner des Verfassungsentwurfs bevorzuge.

Am Tag der Volksabstimmung in Großbritannien wurde in Thailand eine Gruppe von Verfassungsgegnern verhaftet, weil sie öffentlich bekundet haben, mit dem Verfassungsentwurf nicht einverstanden zu sein. Einige von ihnen sitzen noch in Haft. Ihnen könnte eine Gefängnisstrafe von bis zu zehn Jahren drohen.

Pichai Naripthaphan, ehemalige Energieminister der Phua Thai Party, sagte, Premierminister General Prayuth Chan-ocha sollte sich an David Cameron ein Beispiel nehmen und sich dem Willen des Volkes fügen.
„Die Regierung, insbesondere der Premierminister, sollte von David Cameron lernen und zurücktreten, wenn der Verfassungsentwurf beim Referendum abgeschossen wird“, sagte er.

Pichai, der in der Phuea Thai Party für Wirtschaftsfrage zuständig ist, sagte, Demokratie müsse in Thailand so schnell wie möglich wieder hergestellt werden, damit man besser für die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen nach dem Ausstieg der Briten aus der EU gewappnet sei.

Die ehemalige Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra äußerte sich auf Facebook zu dem Thema und schrieb, dass das Verlassen der Europäischen Union ein Beispiel dafür sei, wie Demokratie genutzt wird, um wichtige Fragen zu klären.
Zwar gewann die Leave-Fraktion nur knapp mit 52 zu 48 Prozent, aber es sei wichtig, den Willen der Mehrheit zu respektieren, meinte sie.

Der ehemalige Senator Nikom Wairatpanij sagte, er glaube nicht, dass die Militärregierung mutig genug sei, wie der britische Premier Verantwortung zu übernehmen, wenn gegen den Verfassungsentwurf gestimmt wird.

Regierungssprecher Oberst Sansern Kaewkamnerd schloss einen Rücktritt von General Prayuth aus. Die beiden Referenden hätten nichts gemein, außerdem habe es in Großbritannien keine Proteste gegeben, um die Volksabstimmung zu unterbrechen.
Das thailändische Militär könnte es wie Bundespräsident Joachim Gauck halten, der kürzlich in einem ARD-Interview sagte: „Die Eliten sind gar nicht das Problem, die Bevölkerungen sind im Moment das Problem.“

----------


## wein4tler

*Immigration nimmt 11.296 Ausländer fest*
Von: Redaktion DER FARANG (tp) vom  30.06.16

BANGKOK: In den letzten Tagen hat die Immigration 11.296 Ausländer festgenommen, die gegen unterschiedliche Gesetze verstoßen hatten.

Bei drei Kamerunern wurden 48 gefälschte Stempel von der Immigration und Bildungsinstituten konfisziert. Über die Stempel sollten Ausländer in Thailand einen Job finden, unter anderem als Englischlehrer. 
Einem Pakistani und einem Algerier wird vorgeworfen, Menschen aus Südostasien nach Europa geschmuggelt zu haben, vor allem nach Frankreich. Bei den Männern wurde Werkzeug zum Passfälschen gefunden. 
Am Grenzübergang in der Provinz Sa Kaew nahm die Polizei zwölf Kambodschaner fest, die im Besitz von Reisepässen anderer Personen waren. 
Am 14. Juni verhaftete die Immigration einen gesuchten Drogendealer aus Australien. Er soll in Neuseeland mit 538 Kilogramm der Droge „Ice“ im Wert von 18 Milliarden Baht gehandelt haben. 
Laut dem Leiter des Immigration-Büros Generalleutnant Natthon Phrosunthon werden massive Einsätze gegen Ausländer künftig jeden Monat erfolgen.

----------


## wein4tler

*Neues Gesetz stärkt Rechte der Nichtraucher*
Von: Redaktion DER FARANG | 05.07.17

BANGKOK: Mit dem am Dienstag in Kraft getretenen *Tobacco Products Control Act 2017* will die Regierung den Schutz der Nichtraucher stärken und die Jugend vom Rauchen abhalten.

*Wichtigste Änderung:* Zigaretten dürfen nicht mehr an Frauen und Männer unter 20 Jahren abgegeben werden, und Tabakwaren dürfen nur von Personen ab dem 18. Lebensjahr verkauft werden. Die 20-Jahr-Grenze beim Kauf gilt natürlich auch für ausländische Urlauber. Der Verkauf von Tabakwaren an religiösen Stätten, Krankenhäusern und Apotheken, an allen Bildungsanstalten, in öffentlichen Parks, Zoos und Themen-Parks ist untersagt. 
Untersagt ist den Herstellern jegliche Form von Werbung und Promotion, dem Einzelhandel die Abgabe loser Zigaretten. Wer das Rauchverbot missachtet, kann mit einem Bußgeld von 5.000 Baht bestraft werden.

Gesundheitsminister Dr. Piyasakol Sakolsatayadorn zufolge sterben jedes Jahr rund 50.000 Menschen an den Folgen des Rauchens, die Regierung stellt jedes Jahr 75 Milliarden Baht zur Behandlung erkrankter Raucher bereit.

----------


## schorschilia

*Ayutthaya Ruinen als Nacht-Touristenziel sollen gefördert werden.*

BANGKOK, (NNT) - Die Stadt von Ayutthaya hat ein spezielles Budget geplant, um ein Beleuchtungssystem an allen seinen alten antiken Aufstellungsorten zu installieren, um Touristen anzuziehen, um nachts zu besuchen. 

Direktor des Ayutthaya Historical Park, Sukanya Baonert, hat bekannt gegeben, dass ein Budget von mehr als 300 Millionen Baht zugeteilt wurde, um die alte Hauptstadt Thailands nach der Dämmerung zum Leben zu erwecken. 

Da die Stadt schon lange unter den örtlichen und ausländischen Touristen berühmt war, sagte Frau Sukanya, dass das Budget genehmigt worden sei, um den Reisenden zu versichern, dass sie die Geschichte Thailands weiterhin durch Besuche zahlreicher archäologischer Stätten genießen können, ohne sich um ihre Sicherheit zu kümmern in der Nacht. 

Sie sagte, dass das zugeteilte Budget auch für die Verbesserung der Landschaft aller Ruinen ausgegeben wird. 

Der Plan wird voraussichtlich dazu beitragen, die Wirtschaft der Provinz Ayutthaya, die bereits über 20 Millionen Touristen begrüßt hat und empfängt mehr als 70 Millionen Baht in Tourismus Einnahmen jedes Jahr, fügte Frau Sukanya. 

Das Projekt soll im Frühjahr 2018 an 15 Standorten in Ayutthaya unterwegs sein.

http://www.chiangmai-mail.com/worldn...andnews1.shtml



_P.S. schorschilia 1993.........
_

----------


## frank_rt

BANGKOK: Vier Stunden in der Warteschlange bei der Einreise am Don Mueang Flughafen, ‚normale‘ zwei Stunden Beine in den Bauch stehen vor der Immigration am Airport Suvharnabumi – seit Tagen erhitzen Meldungen über unzureichend besetzte Einreise-Schalter der Immigrationspolizei die Gemüter von Thailändern und Urlaubern. Nun hat Ministerpräsident Prayuth Chan-o-cha ein Machtwort gesprochen: Er fordert ein nachhaltiges Konzept der Behörde, wie solche Verhältnisse künftig vermieden werden können.

Wie berichtet war es am vergangenen Freitag am kleineren Flughafen Don Mueang nach Flugverspätungen und zu vieler nacheinander gelandeter Maschinen zu katastrophalen Zuständen bei der Einreise gekommen. Manche Passagiere klagten, sie seien sogar fast fünf Stunden in den Immigrationsschlangen gestanden, bevor sie endlich zu den Gepäckbändern durchdrangen. Sprecher der Immigration sowie der Airports of Thailand (AoT) entschuldigten den Supergau später mit unvorhersehbaren Flugverzögerungen.

Thailands Armeechef Prayuth Chan-o-cha ging diese Erklärung offensichtlich nicht weit genug. Er fordert nun von seinem eigenen Transportministerium, der Immigration sowie der AoT ein gemeinsames Konzept, wie zu künftigen Spitzenzeiten professioneller mit den Menschenmengen umgegangen werden kann. Der General sagte, es sei den Einreisenden nicht zuzumuten, fast so viel Zeit vor der Immigration zu verbringen wie zuvor im Flugzeug. Es müsse eine bessere Koordinierung aller beteiligten Behörden geben, sagte Chan-o-cha.

Unerwähnt blieb, dass es auch am neuen und größeren Flughafen Suvharnabumi täglich unerträgliche Bedingungen für Passagiere von internationalen Flügen gibt. Seit Monaten sind Wartezeiten bis zu zwei Stunden vor allem zwischen 5 und 8 Uhr morgens sowie am frühen Nachmittag keine Seltenheit. Flugpassagiere berichteten unserer Redaktion, dass sie häufig unzureichend besetzte Schalter der Immigration gesehen hätten – ein Vorwurf, den die kritisierte Behörde mit Personalmangel gekontert hatte.

Der Aufruf des Junta-Chefs zur Vorlage eines Konzepts, direkt auch an die Immigrationspolizei gerichtet, birgt so zusätzliche Brisanz. General Prayuth Chan-o-cha hat sich in der Vergangenheit mit deutlicher Kritik an der Immigrationspolizei in Thailand nicht zurückgehalten und sie einst sogar als ‚korrupteste Behörde Thailands‘ bezeichnet.

Immer wieder geraten Immigrationsbeamte durch wenig kundenfreundliche Umfangsformen in die öffentliche Kritik. Nicht nur an den Flughäfen sind lange Wartezeiten üblich. Auch und vor allem bei der jährlichen Visaerteilung für Langzeitresidente in Thailand werden Willkür und Abzockerei bei der Gebührenerhebung beklagt.

Der Ruf Thailands als Urlaubsdestination und investitionsfreundliches Land erleidet nicht zuletzt durch die wenig motivierte Arbeit der Immigration stetigen Schaden. Lange in Thailand lebende und arbeitende Gastarbeiter hoffen, dass General Prayuth Chan-o-cha die Einwanderungsbehörde weiter kritisch im Auge behält – bis dato noch vergeblich.

----------


## Erwin

Bei der für meinen Sohn zuständigen Immigration hat mein jüngster Sohn folgende Erfahrung gemacht: die Besucher müssen Nummern ziehen. So weit, so gut. Aber obwohl mein Sohn 2x der allererste war, der dort war, kamen etwa 20 Personen vor ihm zum Zuge. Warum? Weil Leute der Immigration lange vor der Öffnung schon 20-30 Nummern gezogen hatten. Anwälte, die für mehrere Personen kommen, „kaufen“ dann diese Nummern von den Angestellten der Immigration. 
Daraufhin ließ mein ältester Sohn seinen (Dauer-)Anwalt mit der Immigration telefonieren, um eine Nr. für den nächsten Tag zu „kaufen“.  Kurze Zeit später erschien auf seinem Handy die Bemerkung „you are no.2“
Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Diese Einfachheit liebe ich [emoji3]

----------


## Willi Wacker

Die No.2 kostet Geld, der Anwalt kostet Geld. Wo ist da " die Einfachheit "?
und das ist ja nur die Immi. Ist das überall so ? man könnte vermuten und der Ein oder Andere würde durch Erfahrung sagen : ja
Also der Normalbürger ohne Beziehung und Anwalt guckt da ganz schön in die Röhre...sprich...ins Leere .
Nun sag nur noch du würdest so etwas für gut heissen!

----------


## Enrico

Nein Willi, das hast du natürlich falsch verstanden. Aber auch ich habe in Thailand schon geschmiert, aber das waren zum Beispiel 100 Bath. Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit 100 eur in Europa.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Nein Willi, das hast du natürlich falsch verstanden. Aber auch ich habe in Thailand schon geschmiert, aber das waren zum Beispiel 100 Bath. Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit 100 eur in Europa.


...das hat doch nichts mit der Höhe der Summe zu tun
dabei geht's um's Prinzip. Kann man die Funktionalität eines Staates nur so aufrecht erhalten ?
da werden Polizisten in den Medien hoch umjubelt welche nix annehmen oder auf eine Belohnung verzichten.

----------


## schorschilia

> Wo ist da " die Einfachheit "?


Wenn alle auf "ihre Kosten" kommen macht Teegeld schon einen Sinn. Bei behördlichen Dingen wie Immigration würde ich die Finger davon lassen.

P.S. ich bin überzeugt, dass dies in Kummerland nicht viel anders ist; nur dass es weniger an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...was und wo ist Kummerland ?

----------


## frank_rt

*
Laut unserem Honorarkonsul in Pattaya Herr Hofer gibt es für die Rentner die in TH leben wegen den 800000 Thb keine Änderung.
Die Änderung gilt nur für die Rentner aus USA Großbritannien DÄNEMARK Australien. Für die Deutsch Sprachigen, also die Menschen aus DACH gibt es keine Änderung


*

----------


## thedi

Da irrt Herr Hofer oder er wurde missverstanden.

Neu müssen die 800´000 nach der Erteilung der Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsbewilligung noch 3 Monate auf dem Konto bleiben und danach müssen mindestens 400´000 auf dem Konto bleiben, solange die Aufenthaltsbewillifung gilt.

Für einen nächsten Verlängerungsantrag müssen 800´000 2 Monat vor der Einreichung des Antrags auf dem Konto sein.

Gilt ab 1. März 2019

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## frank_rt

*
@thedi
Farang nr.3/2019 Seite 3,

Farang nr.3/2019 Seite 3,
Thedi das würde bedeuten die Expads müssten im 1. Jahr 1,2 Millionen thb haben. Also 2x 400000 und einmal auf der Bank unangreifbar 400000 für immer.
*

----------


## thedi

Bei Verlängerung mit Rentenbestätigung der Botschaft geht der alte Weg für uns wie gehabt. Das ist dann aber ohne die 800´000 auf der Bank.

Bei der kombinierten Methode (Geld auf der Bank und Rentenbestätigung ergibt zusammen 800´000) gelten ab 1. März die obigen Restriktionen für das Geld auf der Bank sinngemäss.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Siamfan

SMOG-frei in Bangkok! (Meldung im TV) 
Super Entscheidung! Da entfallen die meisten Staus,  da gehen die Werte in den Keller!   ::

----------


## Siamfan

Gemäß Beschluß des thailändichen Verfassungsgerichts wird die Future Forward Partei nicht aufgelöst. 
Kam in den Nachrichen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Quelle: DerStandard 21. Dezember 2022, 08:00

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Randalierer verwüstet Restaurant in Maejo/Chiangmai





In Deutsch, von BILD:   https://youtube.com/shorts/lwHorPiaoNc?feature=share

----------


## wein4tler

Das war ein Pulverfeuerlöscher, ein Schaumlöscher hätte nicht so gestaubt. Vielleicht war das eine Werbeaktion für das Restaurant, weil der Filmer es so gut aus verschiedenen Winkeln aufgenommen hat.

----------

